# Quali sono per voi le migliori case produttrici videogiochi?



## Fabry_cekko (26 Novembre 2013)

Fate una classifica...le mie preferite sono:

2k Games
Insomniac Games
RockStar
Ubisoft
Naughty Dog
Polyphony Digital
Electronic Arts


----------



## admin (26 Novembre 2013)

Alla pari:

Santa Monica Studio
Rockstar
Naughty Dog
Ubisoft
Epic Games


----------



## Livestrong (26 Novembre 2013)

Square enix
Bioware
Naughty dog
Rockstar

Mai giocato a god of war quindi non so dire su santa Monica


----------



## admin (26 Novembre 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Square enix
> Bioware
> Naughty dog
> Rockstar
> ...



DEVI rimediare!


----------



## vota DC (26 Novembre 2013)

Paradox Interactive
Taleworlds
Valve
Obsidian/Black Isle
Rockstar
Telltale
Triumph Studios

Del passato Blizzard, Enix Square, Firaxis e Bethesda (nel senso che ultimamente hanno fatto parecchi passi falsi)

*Id Software* in teoria ancora viva, ma di fatto moribonda, eppure fece ottimi giochi!

Defunte: Westwood, Bullfrog, Looking Glass (tutte e tre uccise dal cancro EA) ,Ensemble Studios e Lucasart

Alla fine di quelle elencate sono quasi tutte specializzate in pochi generi e le prevalenti mi sembrano Valve (sparatutto 3D), Rockstar (esplorazione libera) e Blizzard. Blizzard ormai vegeta su wow e a parte riportare i vecchi titoli in 3D ha ZERO innovazione. Rockstar ha il gioco dell'anno, Valve ha qualche titolo in più ma soprattutto ha steam.
Gli sviluppatori generali come EA Games o Ubisoft hanno indovinato qualche titolo e lo ripropongono all'infinito senza cambiare niente, per il resto devono la loro forza come distributori dove purtroppo impongono scelte assurde (per fare un esempio oltre alle tre case elencate da me ci sono la serie heroes of might and magic rovinata da Ubisoft perché gestita alla Zamparini o i giochi Bioware che quando avevano carta bianca erano buoni poi maggiore è stata l'ingerenza dei distributori, peggiore è risultata la qualità).



Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> 2k Games



Tecnicamente distribuisce senza sviluppare i giochi, o almeno non mi viene in mente nulla sviluppato d 2k Games.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (26 Novembre 2013)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Tecnicamente distribuisce senza sviluppare i giochi, o almeno non mi viene in mente nulla sviluppato d 2k Games.



2k games hanno fatto Mafia e Mafia 2


----------



## Fabry_cekko (26 Novembre 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Alla pari:
> 
> Santa Monica Studio
> Rockstar
> ...



la Naughty Dog come qualità batte tutti perchè non fa MAI un gioco brutto


----------



## juventino (26 Novembre 2013)

Naughty Dog 
Rockstar
Valve
Square Enix

Queste sopra tutte, imho.
Non metto Bioware perchè a Mass Effect non ci ho mai giocato. Santa Monica e Epic per me non ci possono ancora rientrae perchè hanno fatto "soltanto" un brand di qualità assoluta (God of War e Gears). Le varie Ubisoft, EA, 2K ecc. hanno fatto tutte grandi giochi così come grandi bidoni nella loro storia.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (26 Novembre 2013)

Naughty Dog di Sony nell'olimpo totale, tutte le altre sono piste indietro.
Cito anche i Santa Monica e la Kojima Productions perchè hanno creato le mie due saghe preferite (God of War e Metal Gear Solid)

Anni fa avrei detto senza dubbio Capcom, almeno il 70% dei miei giochi erano tutti loro. 
Adesso invece la Capcom è un disastro completo.


----------



## vota DC (26 Novembre 2013)

juventino ha scritto:


> Non metto Bioware perchè a Mass Effect non ci ho mai giocato.



Neppure io, ma ha fatto già bei giochi come Baldur's Gate, Neverwinter Nights o Kotor, alla fine come GDR stava dietro solo a Black Isle. Con le serie più recenti tipo Dragon Age o Mass Effect ad ogni capitolo aumentava l'ingerenza dei distributori e il gioco veniva peggiorato, verificato questa notizia con Dragon Age mentre per Mass Effect è per sentito dire.



Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> la Naughty Dog come qualità batte tutti perchè non fa MAI un gioco brutto



E' quella che spreca di più dato che loro non hanno distributori che impongono cose e si scelgono i tempi con calma studiando ogni minimo dettaglio e facendo le cose con cura ma tutto viene limitato dalla loro mancanza di buon senso. Pensa ai primi Crash Bandicoot. All'epoca i platform 3D scarseggiavano. Crash ha un livello di dettagli superiore a gran parte dei titoli ma l'esplorazione è pari a zero con spazi tanto ristretti che sembra un gioco 2D.


----------



## Fabriman94 (26 Novembre 2013)

Molte:
Valve per aver creato il miglior sparatutto di sempre Half Life
Midway
Square Enix 
Rockstar
Naughty Dog
2k Games 
Electronic Arts
Konami
Eidos
la Capcom dei primi Resident Evil 
e tante altre...


----------



## Bawert (27 Novembre 2013)

vota DC ha scritto:


> E' quella che spreca di più dato che loro non hanno distributori che impongono cose e si scelgono i tempi con calma studiando ogni minimo dettaglio e facendo le cose con cura ma tutto viene limitato dalla loro mancanza di buon senso. Pensa ai primi Crash Bandicoot. All'epoca i platform 3D scarseggiavano. Crash ha un livello di dettagli superiore a gran parte dei titoli *ma l'esplorazione è pari a zero con spazi tanto ristretti che sembra un gioco 2D*.



Non é che ogni gioco può essere free-roaming... Crash é uno dei migliori platform mai usciti...


----------



## Z A Z A' (27 Novembre 2013)

Santa Monica
Naughty Dog
Rockstar 
Kojima

Respawn Entertainment per il futuro.


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (27 Novembre 2013)

Naughty Dog


----------



## Fabriman94 (27 Novembre 2013)

Bawert ha scritto:


> Non é che ogni gioco può essere free-roaming... Crash é uno dei migliori platform mai usciti...


Concordo, peccato che su PS2 non si è mai evoluto, o meglio solo in parte con Twinsanity, che è appunto free-roaming.


----------

